# Can you alter the title of threads if you've muffed it?



## cirrus

I am looking at a thread I started where I missed out a letter.  I can't work out how to alter it and it is bugging me.

Anybody got any suggestions?

All the best


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hi cirrus!

As far as I know, only the moderators can alter the thread titles.

A suggestion: If from that thread (the one you want to change) you press the red triangle on the right hand corner, you will then be able to report it, and I think they will then alter it for you.

If that doesn't work, you can maybe try to find a moderator and write a PM to them...

I hope it works!

Greetings


----------



## fsabroso

cirrus said:


> I am looking at a thread I started where I missed out a letter.  I can't work out how to alter it and it is bugging me.
> 
> Anybody got any suggestions?
> 
> All the best


Hi Cirrus:

Just use the Report-a-Post tool "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





", in the right upper corner of your post and tell us what your request is, and any mod will read it and correct the thread or post.

I already put the "o" you missed; using the RaP is easier and quicker; because 
any mod could read it instead of sending a PM to a specific mod since you have to wait until that specific mod is logged in.


----------



## cirrus

Thanks for that.  I thought it was me missing something.  What you suggest had crossed my  mind but I wondered if there was some super duper new way to sort it out. 

All the best


----------



## grubble

fsabroso said:


> Hi Cirrus:
> 
> Just use the Report-a-Post tool "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ", in the* right upper corner *of your post and tell us what your request is, and any mod will read it and correct the thread or post.
> 
> I already put the "o" you missed; using the RaP is easier and quicker; because
> any mod could read it instead of sending a PM to a specific mod since you have to wait until that specific mod is logged in.


Or, since the changes to the forum in August 2011, the* lower left corner*.


----------



## swift

Just to add to Fsabroso's contribution: Once you have posted your thread, you have 4 minutes to edit its title. After that, only a moderator can change it.


----------



## chamyto

swift said:


> Just to add to Fsabroso's contribution: Once you have posted your thread, you have 4 minutes to edit its title. After that, only a moderator can change it.



Many times I´ve wondered to myself the same question.Is this a new feature? How can we do that?

Thank you.


----------



## jann

chamyto said:


> How can we do that?


Click the "Edit post" feature that appears at the right hand side of the pale grey bar directly below your post.  Then click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the editing window.  In the advanced editing mode, correct the title in the "title" field. Then click "save" to register your changes.



> Is this a new feature?


Sort of.  You have always been able to edit the title of your post.  Since the forum upgrade a few weeks ago, your changes are *also* reflected in the title of your thread, provided that you edit within the first four minutes.  In the past, even if you corrected your typo immediately, the change was not reflected in the title of your thread but only in the title of your post.  If you're confused about the difference between a thread title and a post title, that's understandable!  Post titles are no longer visible since the forum upgrade, but it used to be that every single post had a "title" which appeared below the member's name and above the member's message.


----------



## Malcius

What is the point of having a post title if it is not visible?


----------



## jann

You might just as easily ask, "What's the harm in having a post title if it's not visible?" 

Post titles are part of the vBulletin software that runs these forums.  The way the system is set up, they exist automatically at a default value unless a member manually changes the title of his or her post.  So the title of your post above (which you can see yourself if you click the Edit button and then use the Advanced Mode) is _Re: Can you alter the title of threads if you've muffed it?_.  Not terribly informative, since it just repeats the title of this thread!  By hiding post titles, the most recent version of our forum software allows you to scroll less as you view the forums.  Presumably that's a good thing. 

But if you want to see post titles, there's a "show post titles" link in the bottom left corner of the thread, at the end of your list of recently visited forums.


----------



## Malcius

jann said:


> But if you want to see post titles, there's a "show post titles" link in the bottom left corner of the thread, at the end of your list of recently visited forums.


It's possible I'm being blind, but I can't see this. I can't see the list of recently visited forums either, so I'm probably looking in the wrong place.



> You might just as easily ask, "What's the harm in having a post title if it's not visible?"


Sometimes people use a post title that differs from the original title, either for clarification purposes or correction purposes.
Do post titles other than the OP get factored into term searches from the dictionary?


----------



## jann

Malcius said:


> It's possible I'm being blind, but I can't see this. I can't see the list of recently visited forums either, so I'm probably looking in the wrong place.


This is what I see in the bottom left corner of my screen (click for a screenshot). The list indicates the last 5 general areas of the forums that I have visited, and then there is "show post titles" at the bottom.  I suppose it's possible that some browsers (or perhaps some restrictive cookie settings?) prevent your list of recently visited forums from being displayed, but I was under the impression that this feature was available to everyone.



> Do post titles other than the OP get factored into term searches from the dictionary?


No they do not.  The title of the thread is the only thing that counts (or has ever counted) for searches initiated via the dictionary.


----------



## Peterdg

jann said:


> This is what I see in the bottom left corner of my screen (click for a screenshot). The list indicates the last 5 general areas of the forums that I have visited, and then there is "show post titles" at the bottom. I suppose it's possible that some browsers (or perhaps some restrictive cookie settings?) prevent your list of recently visited forums from being displayed, but I was under the impression that this feature was available to everyone.


I don't see that either. I do see the last visited forums but the line "Show Post titles" is missing. I use IE8. Could it be a "moderator" feature?

EDIT: But I did discover another way to see the post titles. If you are in a thread, scroll to the bottom and press "Go Advanced".  In the posts that are shown below the editor window, the post titles are displayed above each post in the thread.


----------



## swift

A moderator feature, perhaps? Because I can't see that either.


----------



## swift

Just for clarification, I do see the "recently visited" links, but post titles are invisible to me unless I browse the forums on a BlackBerry.


----------



## almostfreebird

swift said:


> A moderator feature, perhaps? Because I can't see that either.



Sí. Sólo los moderadores pueden verlo.


----------



## Malcius

Okay. I can see the list. Just hadn't realised that's what it was, but I can't see the Show Post Titles link.

Thanks Peterdg for the Go Advanced suggestion. That shows them.


----------



## jann

Peterdg said:


> I do see the last visited forums but the line "Show Post titles" is missing. I use IE8. Could it be a "moderator" feature?


My apologies, my mistake!  This "show post titles" link is indeed a moderator feature; I had thought it was visible for everyone. 



> EDIT: But I did discover another way to see the post titles. If you are in a thread, scroll to the bottom and press "Go Advanced".  In the posts that are shown below the editor window, the post titles are displayed above each post in the thread.


Excellent solution.


----------



## marvenus

There's not edit option???


----------



## jann

You may edit the text of your own messages for 24 hours after initial submission by clicking on the "Edit post" link in the lower right corner of the post.  But after 24 hours, it is no longer possible for you to edit.


----------



## marvenus

jann said:


> You may edit the text of your own messages for 24 hours after initial submission by clicking on the "Edit post" link in the lower right corner of the post.  But after 24 hours, it is no longer possible for you to edit.



okay, thank you..


----------



## wildan1

jann said:


> Do post titles other than the OP get factored into term searches from the dictionary?
> 
> 
> 
> No they do not. The title of the thread is the only thing that counts (or has ever counted) for searches initiated via the dictionary.
Click to expand...

I would just add to jann's clarification above that this is why it is so important to think about the title you create when starting a thread--it will be the guide for future users seeking information close to your own interest.

(And you may sometimes note that your title suddenly has changed without your asking anyone to do so. As a FR-EN Forum moderator, I spend a good amount of time cleaning up titles so that they serve as much as possible for future users' dictionary searches.)


----------



## swift

Peter's suggestion is good but I just remembered that you don't need to go advanced and reload the page to see the titles of the posts. All you have to do is mouse over the blue heading stripe and a box will appear to show the title.


----------

